# Anyone tried ISC N1 coilovers?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I heard a lot of reviews on ksport, I have DGR's track kit myself, talked to someone with the new blisteins might even want a new kit myself..... Haven't heard too much about the N1 kit though, keep me posted!!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

If it's a 32way its all pretty much the same.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm just waiting for real world reviews on the different models. Other than ksport and CX. KW st and bilstiens have my attention for now.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

They are the 32 adjustable ones and look good to me. Have been doing some research on them and think when I get the $ together I'm going to give them the good ol college try lol. Was told by a buddy to just stay away from the cxracing coilovers as they will go bust in about a year or 2. Looking at picking up a suv for my wife as we just had out 2nd kid and the cruze got very small very quick. The cruze will then sit in the garage most of the time and become my little fun car lol. Got a few things I'm looking at doing for 2015. Going to start a build thread soon if all goes well.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I've heard the same about the ksports when I was in the Mazda world. But there is a lot more high quality selection for Mazda than cruze


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Check out KW variant 1's a bit pricey but well worth it..... Blistins I stand by $960 or even BC kits around $900. I'm going on my fourth year on DGRs without a problem *knock on wood* but I'm sure they are softer springs for our Cruze


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I've heard good things on all the brands you mentioned. I have and always will stand by bilstins aswell as they make great products. However I'm the kind of person that likes to take the road less traveled if you will. Always been the one to go with small local over big box where I can. Sometimes it has but me but most of the time I couldn't be happier. These are kind of that way for me I guess. Can't find anyone who has them so it makes them that much better for me but at the same point don't want to end up with junk. Think I may just bite the bullet and try them out. I'm not really trying for slammed just a little lower then my eibachs take me and a little better ride (not to mention my drivers front shock is making a popping sound when turning) (my fault tho). Never bought new coilovers myself but have done countless installs and adjustments for friends so I know what I'll be doing. Prob won't be till next week that I order anyways so there's still time to look around.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweet, cant wait to see how it ends up!..... popping sound is kinda normal some people would say on Macpherson type struts, just make sure everything is tight. I check my coilovers every two weeks, cleaning them if possible roads around me arent too dirty so my threads are holding up just fine!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You cant get as low on the ISC's as on the Ksports, however they give you a full size strut in the rear, and 10K front spring.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Does anyone have the height of the front strut with and without the spring?


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> You cant get as low on the ISC's as on the Ksports, however they give you a full size strut in the rear, and 10K front spring.


how much lower can the ksports go


----------

